# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cañete anuncia una reforma total de la legislación ambiental

## FEDE

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...30_258987.html

*Cañete anuncia una reforma total de la legislación ambiental*

*El ministro apunta sin citarlo a un nuevo trasvase hacia el Segura*

*Alargará más allá de 2018 el periodo en el que las casas pueden estar sobre la playa*

*Anuncia una revisión de la ley de contaminación para hacerla realista*
*Guerra por la perca negra americana* *Movimientos en el PP para volver a los trasvases* Rafael Méndez Madrid 1 FEB 2012 - 14:27 CET


El ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha lanzado una carga de profundidad en su primera comparecencia hoy ante el Congreso. A toda velocidad, leyendo su discurso en un tono a veces embarullado, ha anunciado una reforma total de la legislación ambiental. No es solo la muy profunda reforma de la Ley de Costas, sino que ha adelantado cambios en la Ley de Calidad del Aire -para hacerla realista-, en la de Responsabilidad Ambiental -que obliga a las empresas a disponer de una garantía financiera por si hay un vertido-, en la de Biodiversidad, en el decreto de suelos contaminados, en la norma de declaración de impacto ambiental, en la Ley de Aguas Ni un pilar de la abundante legislación ambiental aprobada principalmente en la legislatura 2004-2008 se salva de esa revisión.
Cañete -hasta ahora más ministro de Agricultura que de Medio Ambiente- afrontaba su primera comparecencia sobre este área. En su toma de posesión ya dijo que desconocía la materia ambiental y hasta ahora había eludido declaraciones públicas o responder a preguntas sobre la política ambiental.
En un discurso leído ante la Comisión de Agricultura del Congreso, ha comenzado por lo que domina y después de una hora ha pasado al medio ambiente, asunto al que ha dado un repaso con abundancia de datos y con una crítica recurrente a la situación en la que se encuentra el ministerio que recibe. El ministro ha censurado la herencia recibida. Nos hemos encontrado un panorama cuanto menos preocupante, ha señalado. Ha sido tal el tono veloz del discurso que el portavoz de UPyD, Toni Cantó, ha provocado las risas de la Comisión cuando ha admitido haberse perdido varias de las propuestas porque era imposible seguir la velocidad del ministro.
*Agua.* El primer golpe ha sido para el plan de desaladoras del Gobierno de Zapatero, de las que hay 17 en explotación y 15 en construcción y solo producen el 16,45% de su capacidad. Las abundantes lluvias de los últimos años y las reticencias de agricultores y Ayuntamientos a pagar por este agua por su alto precio han dejado estas instalaciones como una red de seguridad en caso de sequía, pero no como un sistema de abastecimiento firme. Según Cañete, solo para terminar las desaladoras en construcción aún faltan 762 millones de euros, que se suman a los 1.664 millones ya invertidos. Además, ha destacado que Europa tiene en su punto de mira a España por la demora en la aprobación de los planes de cuenca y por la falta de depuración de aguas.
El ministro ha cargado contra la situación de las sociedades estatales de agua, que a corto plazo necesitan 800 millones de euros y que se encuentran en quiebra, aunque él no ha utilizado la palabra.
Para afrontar la gestión del agua, el Gobierno del PP va a bajar de rango a las confederaciones hidrográficas para que dependan jerárquicamente de Madrid y evitar así los reinos de taifas. Es algo que ya comenzó a hacer el Gobierno del PSOE en sus últimos años. Además, ha añadido que reformará la Ley de Aguas para dejar claro que la política de agua es competencia estatal, para deshacer el enredo generado con la transferencia fallida de competencias de la cuenca del Guadalquivir a Andalucía.
Como cada ministro que llega a la cartera, Arias Cañete ha anunciado que buscará un pacto nacional del agua. Y aunque no ha mencionado la palabra trasvase -maldita ya para todos los partidos-, sí ha dicho que apostará por nuevas infraestructuras para incrementar los caudales en zonas con déficit hídrico. Esto, que el PP de Murcia interpretará como un trasvase (sea desde el Tajo Medio o desde el Jarama) irá acompañado de mercados transparentes de derechos existentes. Se trata de permitir la compra-venta de agua (en teoría un bien de dominio público), algo que ya se ha autorizado en periodo de sequía entre regantes de Murcia y de Madrid a través del trasvase.
En la política de revisión general no se salva el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana, que engloba el parque nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel. Lo anunciaron por todo lo alto José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero y José María Barreda en La Moncloa con una inversión prevista de 3.000 millones hasta 2027 para regularizar pozos ilegales y recuperar el acuífero que ha ido languideciendo por las restricciones presupuestarias. Según el presidente del plan, Enrique Calleja, ha conseguido legalizar 4.000 pozos e instalar más de 8.000 caudalímetros en los pozos gracias a una inversión de 1.000 millones destinada a comprar fincas para reducir el consumo de agua. Gracias a las lluvias de los dos últimos años y al plan, el déficit hídrico del acuífero ha pasado de 3.000 hectómetros cúbicos a 1.000. Ahora el plan queda en el aire.
*Costas.* Cañete ha cargado contra la errática aplicación de la Ley de Costas y ha afirmado que con la norma, vigente desde 1988, ha quedado demostrado que frenar la actividad económica no garantiza su conservación. Por eso ha reiterado que llevará a cabo una muy profunda revisión de la Ley de Costas. Como adelantó este diario, su intención es alargar las concesiones de uso en dominio público (la mayoría de ellas caducan en 2018) y autorizar en el litoral el desarrollo de actividades económicas no perjudiciales. Cañete ha destacado que hay un problema de inseguridad jurídica que ha salido incluso fuera de España. Además, quiere agilizar la desafectación del dominio público marítimo-terrestre, el trámite para que el terreno público pase a manos privadas. El anuncio ha sido muy bien acogido por Coalición Canaria, que la pasada legislatura ya pidió suavizar la ley.
*Contaminación.* El ministro ha anunciado una reforma de la Ley de Calidad del Aire y del Plan Nacional de Calidad del Aire para hacerlo realista. La norma, aprobada en 2007, obliga incluso a restringir el tráfico en grandes ciudades en caso de graves episodios de contaminación como el que actualmente viven buena parte de las grandes urbes.
*Cambio climático.* El ministro ha desgranado el funcionamiento del mercado de CO2, que ha hecho que en España las industrias obtengan pingües beneficios con la venta de gases contaminantes -hay industrias abiertas simplemente para mantener los derechos de emisión-, mientras que el Estado aún debe comprar derechos por el exceso de emisión en el transporte y en el sector residencial, por el que responde el Gobierno.
Cañete no ha desvelado en su primera intervención si España apoya que la UE amplíe el recorte de emisiones del 20% actual al 30% en 2020, el tema clave de debate en Europa en este momento. Pero sí ha recalcado que con la tendencia actual ya debe comprar 67 millones de toneladas de CO2 y puede que al final sean más. A un precio medio de 8 euros por tonelada (aunque el mercado varía y ahora está más barato), eso supone que faltarían unos 536 millones de euros, que se suman a los 750 millones ya destinados a los llamados mecanismos de flexibilidad, compra de CO2 con proyectos en países en desarrollo o en Europa del Este.
Cañete ha anunciado que cumplirá el compromiso adquirido con la UE, pero que orientará las compras de derechos de emisión de forma que ayude a empresas españolas, y ha anunciado su intención de que la biomasa forestal sea un recurso energético. Esto último choca con la moratoria a las renovables anunciada el pasado viernes por el Ministerio de Industria, que elimina las primas a las nuevas instalaciones de generación eléctrica con biomasa.
*Biodiversidad.* El ministro ha adelantado que unirá a la red de parques nacionales el de Guadarrama -algo lógico porque el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, fue uno de sus impulsores como viceconsejero de la Comunidad de Madrid- y también ha dicho que revisará la normativa básica estatal. Respecto a la polémica sobre el real decreto de especies invasoras, se ha limitado a señalar que buscará fórmulas de acuerdo.

----------

